# Scooby, The Wild One



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

May you from this day on run wild and free in a peaceful land of large fields and plenty of apple trees. A place where no fears can torment you and you’ll always feel safe. May you always have a toy to hold in your mouth and many other puppies to play with. May you finally rest and find that peace you’ve so desperately been searching for these past few years.








We’re sorry to have kept you longer than we should. It’s just that we didn’t want you to go so soon. We love you and will miss our special little wild one.









April 2002 - August 2008



_Anyone who's interested, if you wouldn't mind could you please post your comments on my blog? I'd like to keep it and not loose anything next time the board get's "pruned". Thanks._
Black Dog's Photoblog - Scooby's Memorial Page.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Vinnie, I posted on your blog.








Scooby


----------



## 3K9Mom (Jun 12, 2006)

(Me too)








Oh Scooby. Run free.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I am so sorry I left something on your blog







scooby


----------



## srfd44-2 (May 20, 2004)

God speed, Scooby, God speed.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

RIP sweet Scooby... peace to you.


----------



## Sean Rescue Mom (Jan 24, 2004)

My sincere sympathies to you on the loss of Scooby, RIP sweet angel.


----------



## WiscTiger (Sep 25, 2002)

Vin, my heart goes out to you and your DH. I know this was not an easy decision. Run Free Scooby man, play with all the other pups, watch over your Vin and the Crew, enjoy all the things that you couldn't when you were on this earth.

Val


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

be at peace, scooby


----------



## sd3567 (May 16, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## k9sarneko (Jan 31, 2007)

I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Condolences to you in this time. 
Your tribute of Scooby is touching. 
RIP Scooby


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

Thank you everyone. It's so nice to read your words of comfort.


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Scooby. It sounds like it was a difficult, gut-wrenching decision you made in his best interests.








Rest in Peace handsome Scooby, run with joy at the Bridge.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I'm very sorry for your loss. I understand how difficult it is to lose a dog so young. 

Take good care.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

A gorgeous pup and and an active dog who should have many more years of love and harmony. My deepest sympathy on your loss.

RIP Scooby,







.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YjQiBrNizRo


----------



## Skye'sMom (Jul 11, 2004)

Scooby, you will be much missed and long remembered.

Run free and light hearted, Scooby.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I am sorry for your loss Vinnie and also sorry that I did not see this sooner. This has always been a hard area for me to visit and today especially so. Phoenix would have been nine today (21st). 








dear Scooby.


----------

